# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تشوف الفضاء ببث مباشر ... ادخل بسرررعة, برنامج رائع

## safwat

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


من ملّ الإطلاع على الكرة الأرضية فهذا البرنامج يجعلك ترى الكواكب المجاورة لنا ويعطيك أسماءها وكل ذلك على الهواء مباشرة
Live يعني..!!!!!!!!!!
بجد اعجبني لإنه أكثر من رائع



للتحميل اضغط هنا

برنامج يعقدك....أقصد يريك ما يحدث بالفضاء...

Orbitron is a satellite tracking system for radio amateur and observing purposes. It's also used by weather professionals, satellite communication users, UFO hobbyist and astrologers. 
Application shows the positions of satellites at any given moment (in real or simulated time). It's FREE (Cardware) and it's probably one of the easiest and most powerful satellite trackers, 
الترجمة بواسطة الوافي الذهبي لإنشغالي..

نظام متابعة قمر صناعي للهاوي الإذاعيِ والأغراضِ المُلاحِظةِ. هو أيضاً مستعمل من قبل محترفي الطقسِ ومستعملي وإتصالِ وقمر صناعي وهاوي وجسم غريبِ ومُنجّمين.
يُشوّفُ التطبيقُ مواقعَ الأقمار الصناعية بأي لحظة مُعطية (في الوقتِ الحقيقيِ أَو المُقَلَّدِ). أنه مجانيّ (Cardware) وهو من المحتمل أحد مقتفي القمر الصناعي الأسهلِ والأقوى،

من خصائصه:

NORAD SGP4/SDP4 prediction models
• 2000 satellites can be loaded from TLE file(s) (auto: PC/Unix, 2/3 line)
• ALL of them can be tracked at the same time
• Sun and Moon tracking
• full screen, presentation modes
• supported screen resolutions from 640x480
• Real-time mode / Simulation mode (free time control)
• advanced passes & Iridium flares search engine (results printing)
• miscellaneous options of visualisation
• nightlife (dark color scheme for night usage)
• orbit info
• notes for each object
• radar
• easy, flexible interface
• database of cities around the world
• database of satellite frequiencies
• PC clock synchronization via NTP
• Internet TLE updater (with ZIP support) via HTTP
• rotor/radio control (built-in or user's driver support)
• Windows screen saver included
• translations supported
• and many, many, more...

• والكثير، الكثير، أكثر. . .

والكثير الكثير


المهم هذه الواجهة


و هذا أحد الأقمار


الحجم 2 MB

النظام : Windows 9x/2k/Me/XP/2003, Linux 




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمو ع الموضووع الحلو

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ع الاختيار الحلوو

كل الموده .... براءة روح

----------


## safwat

o5te bde mnk m3rof 2za jrbte el bnamj momken t7ke ll2s7ab 7ta yjrbo l2no bsra7a ra23 jdan
shokran 3la el mror 
safwat

----------


## safwat

ok o5te

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو على هيك برامج




ربي يعطيك العافيه


ماننحرم من جديدك




صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*برنامج أكثر من رائع ,,,*
*شكرا ,,*
**

----------


## Mr.Virus

نرجوا شرح واضح وباللغة العربية

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكورين على البرنامج الرائع
ويسلموو اخي

----------


## جنون الساهر

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غرورالورد

تسلم
safwat
على الموضوع الروعه :embarrest:  :bigsmile:  :amuse:

----------


## سفيان محمد هندى

شكرا على برنامج الفضاء وانشاءالله دائما نشوف المواضيع العلمية والمفيدة للجميع

----------


## اصف

مشكور جداً على هذا البرنامج الرائع

----------


## اصف

نرجو توضيح أكثر 
عن طريقة إستخدام البرنامج 
وهل له كراك ام سيريل نمبر 
وشكراً

----------


## لحن الغرام

برنامج اكثر من رآئع
سلمت يمناك على جميل طرحك 
ربي يعطيك العافيه..’

----------


## @Abu Ali@

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الطرح الرائع

----------


## nabil10

مشكورة بي هاد برنامج بسببو دخلة كعضو في منتدا وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## خادم البتول

خووووووووووووش فكرة

مع الشكر الجزيل

----------

